# Cheap Easy Dry Cure Cabinet



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 28, 2013)

For those of you wanting to build a dry cure/fermentation cabinet.

Here is a link to a blog i follow. Nice cure build thats cheap and easy.

http://low-on-the-hog.blogspot.com/2013/01/curing-fermentation-chamber.html#more


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks like an easy build. Thanks for posting. It has heat for Fermentation but how would it be kept cold, 55*F, during a 95*F August day?...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Apr 28, 2013)

Genius idea......


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 28, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks like an easy build. Thanks for posting. It has heat for Fermentation but how would it be kept cold, 55*F, during a 95*F August day?...JJ


I would think if you have it in your house that the AC would work.

If i can dry cure in an RV pantry, Anyone can dry cure just bout anyplace.


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 28, 2013)

Coolness....thanks for sharing the link!

Kat


----------

